# Kaufberatung..Range



## alex220 (6. Oktober 2013)

....ja ich weis die Rubrik gibt es bereits und habe dort auch geschrieben aber ich wollte von Range Besitzern mal eine Meinung hören darum habt Nachsicht mit mir!?

Ich will neues Bike, nur sind meine finanziellen Mittel beschränkt. 
Gehen wir von 2200 Euro aus. 

Ein lokaler Bike laden (nicht Stadler !!!)bietet ein 2013 Norco Range in 650B ( tut aber nix zur Sache) für 2400 Euro an das er mir aber für 1900 Euro geben würde. 
Ausstattung komplett SLX , ich meine elixir 5 bremsen , und X-Fusion Gabel und Dämpfer. 

Online Vertreiber wie Radon,Votec,Propain bieten für in etwa das gleiche Geld meistens "mehr" Bike an Rs Lyrik oder Talas usw usf. 

Aber ich hatte die Möglichkeit mich auf das Range zu setzen und hatte sofort ein aha Erlebniss, habe mich auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt. Das kann man ja bei den Direkt Vertreibern nicht testen oder bei Bikes aus dem BM.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun ? Was sagen Range Besitzer , würdet ihr wieder eins kaufen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!!

Lg


----------



## Boris-C (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen... ich wollte mir auch anfangs nicht unbedingt ein Norco kaufen. Aber dann habe ich mich beim Händler auf ein Range gesetzt (war allerdings noch das mit 26") und hatte gleich so ein gutes Gefühl das alles passt und war begeistert.

Ich habe mir ein Range 1 gekauft, weil ich der (naiven) Hoffnung war, dass dann alles mehr oder weniger perfekt funktioniert und ich Ruhe mit den Teilen habe. 
Zu der Ausstattung "Deines" Bikes würde ich sagen: SLX ist eine absolut problemlose und gute Ausstattung, die Elixir 5 Bremsen finde ich persönlich vom Feeling her sogar etwas besser als die X0 Trail, die bei mir drauf ist -und zu den Federelementen von X-Fusion: such mal hier im Forum- Du wirst nur gutes darüber zu lesen bekommen.

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Fahrwerk zugelegt, bestehend aus RockShox Vivid Air und X-Fusion Venegance HLR. Der Dämpfer ist schon ausgetauscht und nächste Woche kommt die Gabel dran. Der Kram von Fox, der da drauf war ist wirklich so was von schlecht

Meine Meinung: kauf es! Davon abgesehen: ich habe die Möglichkeit des direkten Vergleiches mit einem ProPain Tyee: das Bike ist auch absolut der Hammer!

Gruss, B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe zwar kein Range, aber ich empfinde es als Vorteil, wenn man ein Bike vorher testen kann. Auch ich habe schon einige Male Versender-Bikes in meine engere Wahl genommen und trotzdem wurde es immer wieder ein Bike vom Händler.
Die Ausstattung ist natürlich bei Versendern immer top. Stellt sich halt die Frage was brauchst du und wie zufrieden bist du mit der genannten Ausstattung. Meist kann man beim Neukauf mit dem Verkäufer noch etwas aushandeln. Ein anderer Dämpfer oder andere Gabel. Meist mit wenig Aufpreis. 
Wenn du handwerklich nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast, kann man später auch vieles selber machen. Eine neue Bremse z.B. ist schnell installiert. Oder du verkaufst die Teile selbst und bestellt neu. Die X-Fusion Teile müssen sich jedoch oft nicht von denen anderer Marken verstecken. Aber selbst getestet habe ich noch nicht.
Die Bremse war bei meinem Testbike in Whistler problemlos. Nach längeren Abfahrten, wo man oft bremst, wanderte der Druckpunkt und wenn dann die Kraft im Finger fehlt. Ich jedoch würde eine Shimano mittlerweile einer Avid vorziehen. Hatte früher nur Avid und deutlich mehr mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Mein Bruder hat noch eine Elixir 5 an seinem Enduro Bike und hatte bisher keine Probleme.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde auch zuschlagen, wenn du dich wohl gefühlt hast. Vielleicht kannst du ja noch etwas rausholen und sonst kannst du später immer noch Teile ersetzen (lassen).
PS: Evtl. gibt's auch Testbikes, mit besserer Ausstattung und sehr gutem Preis?


----------



## Fufi7 (7. Oktober 2013)

ich wollte auch immer das range (habe das aurum als downhillbike mit der gleichen hinterbautechnologie, die mich super überzeugt)..dann habe ich auch gesehen, dass man bei radon viel mehr fürs geld bekommt und dann auch noch mit dem ziemlich gleichen hinterbaukonzept...jetzt habe ich seit einer woche das range killer b 1. von einem schweizer für einen super preis in einem guten gebrauchten zustand abgekauft, ein absoluter glücksgriff...ich habe es jetzt eine woche gefahren und muss sagen, es ist eines der spassigsten bikes und eines der besten allrounder die ich je gefahren bin...habe aber auch nciht die grösste erfahrung mit vielen verschiedenen bikes. aber ich habe mich auf jeden fall sofort wohlegefühlt beim ersten draufsitzen. es ist vielleicht nicht der beste kletterer in der 150/160mm klasse, aber immer noch gut genug für mich. hatte vorher einen umgebauten freerider als tourenrad und gegenüber dem geht es leichtfüssig bergauf. mein kollege fährt ein neues giant reign mit 150mm...das geht z.b. einen tick besser hoch. aber wir sind ja alle sportlich ;-) und bei mir steht der spass im vordergrund. ich jedenfalls möchte es nicht mehr hergeben...ob in der stadt spassiges treppenfahren/ rumspringen, wheelie/manual fahren...5-7m doublesprünge (gestern getestet, wo ich normal mit meinem DH bike springe...sofort wohl gefühlt)...singletrails...alles top!!! keine ahnung wie ähnlich sich das radon verhält, aber ich sag mal so ich bin froh dass das norco gekauft habe. die 27.5 räder merkt man fast nicht..die wenidigkeit des bikes ist (unerwartet) superklasse...ich komme beim bunnyhop nur nicht ganz so hoch wie mit meinem 26 zoll freerider, aber das juckt mich nicht...alles andere überwiegt derart auf der spassigen seite. eben auch unerwartet leicht bekommt man es aufs hinterrad.

ich habe meiner freundin, die mit avid elixir 7 bremsen nicht zurechtkam und probleme hatte, Shimano slx für ihr dh bike gekauft...haben gerade  mal 130 euro das paar gekostet...ich finde sie derart gut, dass ich schon überlegte sie mir auch zu holen.

das kann ich auf jeden fall von meiner seite her sagen...leute fahren halt unterschiedlich mit unterschiedlichen fahrtechniken und vorlieben, aber ich bin froh dass ich mich dafür entschieden habe. top bike mit top geo und super ausbalanciert...hoffe das hilft.


----------



## alex220 (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für euere Antworten 
Heute war ich mit dem testbike unterwegs, und ich muss sagen oberaffengeil
Morgen wird nochmal wetter ausgenutzt und noch intensiver getestet aber ich denke mehr wohlfühlfactor geht nicht 

Am Mittwoch schlag ich zu


----------



## madre (14. Oktober 2013)

Boris-C schrieb:


> Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen... ich wollte mir auch anfangs nicht unbedingt ein Norco kaufen. Aber dann habe ich mich beim Händler auf ein Range gesetzt (war allerdings noch das mit 26") und hatte gleich so ein gutes Gefühl das alles passt und war begeistert.
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Range 1 gekauft, weil ich der (naiven) Hoffnung war, dass dann alles mehr oder weniger perfekt funktioniert und ich Ruhe mit den Teilen habe.
> Zu der Ausstattung "Deines" Bikes würde ich sagen: SLX ist eine absolut problemlose und gute Ausstattung, die Elixir 5 Bremsen finde ich persönlich vom Feeling her sogar etwas besser als die X0 Trail, die bei mir drauf ist -und zu den Federelementen von X-Fusion: such mal hier im Forum- Du wirst nur gutes darüber zu lesen bekommen.
> ...


 
Darf ich fragen warum du dich für die Venegance und gegen die Pike entscheiden hast? Die Pike hätte auch Top ins Bike gepasst glaube ich und man liest wirklich serh sehr viel gutes drüber .


----------



## Boris-C (14. Oktober 2013)

madre schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du dich für die Venegance und gegen die Pike entscheiden hast? Die Pike hätte auch Top ins Bike gepasst glaube ich und man liest wirklich serh sehr viel gutes drüber .



Das ganze Theater mit der Lieferbarkeit hat mich etwas genervt und von X-Fusion hört man wie gesagt viel gutes. Davon abgesehen habe ich die Option dass ich die Gabel mit 170mm fahre. Dadurch hätte ich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, was mir eigentlich gefällt (habe aber keine Ahnung ob man es durch die andere Gabel merken wird).


----------



## ooib (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey Boris! Kannst du mal ein Foto hochladen wens fertig ist? Und erste Erfahrungen dazu? Hat der Vivid Air platz? 

Ja mit dem Range macht man meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch! Ist ein enormes Spassbike  Das Rahmenkonzept ist top! Ich rede jetzt hier nicht vom Aufbau...

Hier! Es macht bock auf mehr!


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32157


----------



## Boris-C (22. Oktober 2013)

ooib schrieb:


> Hey Boris! Kannst du mal ein Foto hochladen wens fertig ist? Und erste Erfahrungen dazu? Hat der Vivid Air platz?
> 
> Ja mit dem Range macht man meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch! Ist ein enormes Spassbike  Das Rahmenkonzept ist top! Ich rede jetzt hier nicht vom Aufbau...
> 
> ...




Klar, wenns fertig ist kommt ein Bericht. Im Moment liegts noch zerlegt im Keller wegen der Rückrufaktion der Sun Ringlé Charger Pro Laufräder.
Ich kanns selbst kaum erwarten die neue Gabel zu testen.

Der Dämpfer passt locker rein und war eine gute Investition. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich jetzt ganz anders an als mit dem Fox-Dämpfer: etwas straffer mit mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, aber auch ein viel besseres Ansprechen auf kleine Unebenheiten. Der ganze Federweg wird effektiver genutzt als vorher. Dennoch kein Durchschlagen bei grossen Sprüngen. Könnte nicht besser sein...


----------



## ooib (22. Oktober 2013)

Ahh klingt sehr intressant  Hab ja den Zocchi drin, der fühlt sich auch enorm geil an so Sofamässig  Das Problem ist aber das er einfach sehr Progressiv ist :/ Mir bleiben 5mm Hub die ich nicht nutzen kann, allerdings gehen die durch bei niedrigem Luftdruck..


----------



## yzf (2. November 2013)

@ Boris. Was is mit den sun ringles? hab die auch, aber nix mitbekommen von ner rückrufaktion.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (3. November 2013)

yzf schrieb:


> @ Boris. Was is mit den sun ringles? hab die auch, aber nix mitbekommen von ner rückrufaktion.
> mfg



Ich hatte das auch nur per Zufall mitbekommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159

Der Austausch der Speichennippel funktionierte bei mir reibungslos innerhalb ca. 1 Woche.


----------

